# Hobby 750 - problems with leaky window



## 102406 (Jan 10, 2007)

We had our *hobby* for nearly 2 years now....Its fantastic....especially on the wee roads in Italy.

We have developed a problem with the *kitchen window* - its sprung a *leak*. Can you help??? We don't know how to remove it so that we can repair it....

Please help our dog doodle is getting wet paws!!!!

Doodle, Joyce and Norman.


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

You did not say where the leak is, around the seal or round the outer frame.


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Doodle, Joyce and Norman

You remove the inner frame with the blinds in it by easing out the small plugs, which will reveal the screws securing the inner frame to the outer. The outer frame with the window in will probably be stuck to the body with sealant. When you get off the inner frame you may be able to see where the water is coming in. 

Best of luck

Mac


----------



## 102406 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Thanks* for both those replies.

Firstly the leak is in the kitchen window above the sink.

We flollowed your instructions...inner window is now out and we can see where the leak is. The problem is now that we think may require to remove the covering which is accessable from outside (we think)... Is this removable and how? Or does it require to be removed to repair the leak at all.

There is sealant but will there be screws or fastenings under it????

would appreciate any information??

Doodle, Joyce and Norman.


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Doodle, Joyce and Norman

Sorry only just checked your message. The outer frame is only secured with sealant. It's the screws you have removed that fix it! You should be able to cut away the sealant from the inside and prise it out. Once you have one edge free you should be able to ease the frame out. It might be worth just sticking some more sealant in the gap around the frame. 

CornishMac


----------



## 102406 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks mac, have followed your instructions , problem solved. no leak now. thanks so much for your help. put sealent in from the inside. seems to have done the trick, many thanks. joyce norman and doodle


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've taken the liberty of moving this to the Hobby forum, where is might be more visible :wink: 

Gerald


----------

